# Big Scare



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I was letting Rosie outside in our backyard and she was going crazy running all over the place. She ran around the garden and suddenly I heard a crash, she had run into a vegetable plant. She started crying, I was so scared







I picked her up right away and cradled her. I took off all of the branches on her and she seemed fine, just a little traumatized. Shes ok now, but when I was washing her face I noticed a red bump, I think its ok though, its tiny and is going away.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Aw, poor little Rosie. I'm glad you were there to comfort her. I'm not sure what to say about the bump. Is it an open sore or just a bump?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 24 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Aw, poor little Rosie. I'm glad you were there to comfort her. I'm not sure what to say about the bump. Is it an open sore or just a bump?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102970*


[/QUOTE]
I think its just a pretty red bump, I'm not really sure though...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 24 2005, 06:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its just a pretty red bump, I'm not really sure though...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102972
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not sure what to suggest. It may not need anything.... ???


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 24 2005, 06:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure what to suggest. It may not need anything.... ???
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102975
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hopefully it will go away by itself. Thanks anyways though!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, poor little baby!!







I would imagine it would probably go away on its own.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Awww.....poor little baby! At least they have good memories, she probably won't go in the garden again. Bella saw a bee in the laundry room once, and she won't go near that room now


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww poor little Rosie, perhaps you could apply a cool pack to see if the redness goes out and the bump goes down.
I know how they remember things because if Scooby has a bad experience he never goes near that area again. It has been at least 3 months since he has been in hubby's computer room because he slipped on the wood floor and now he won't ever go on the kitchen floor or bathrooms either unless there are mats down for him to walk on


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor little girl. I hope she is ok. Sticks have been my fear the only couple of times I have let Sassy run in the yard. I always walk around and pick up all of the twigs before she is allowed down. I am always afraid she will step on the edge of a stick and it will pop up and get into her eye.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh poor Little Rosie I hope she is doing ok.
Sending prayers her way
[attachment=508:attachment]


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

What worries me is the thorns. Does it look like a thorn might have broke off, and is still in her skin? Be careful and watch for infection. I don't know what to do to help, but keep us posted. We will sure be thinking about her.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor little Rosie, Just trying to have a good time and the garden attacks...give her kisses from Teddy and I.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Sep 24 2005, 11:51 PM
> *Poor little Rosie,  Just trying to have a good time and the garden attacks...give her kisses from Teddy and I.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Poor little Rosie. Is the skin broken? If so I know it is safe to apply Neosporin to prevent infection after it has been cleaned. Hope she feels better tomorrow!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww poor Rosie, hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Sep 24 2005, 10:31 PM
> *What worries me is the thorns.  Does it look like a thorn might have broke off, and is still in her skin?  Be careful and watch for infection.  I don't know what to do to help, but keep us posted.  We will sure be thinking about her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103066*


[/QUOTE]







watch her carefully.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope little Rosie is doing OK today and back to herself!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you! The skin doesnt seem to be broken and no thorns ar stuck, so I think she will be fine.







Its back to normal and nothing serious. Shes fine


----------

